# african dwarf croc for sale



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

african dwarf croc around 18" for sale to good home only ,bred by shaun and comes with article 10 and microchip £400 . dwa or pet shop[ licence only please . for pics please pm me your mobile number and ill text pics 

cheers


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

partner has told me she will castrate me if i sell this guy. mods could you please close this advert thankyou


----------

